# I there any great saving to be made in Tesco since their price decrease.



## Concert (22 Jul 2009)

Anyone think there is any great saving to be made in tesco since their price decrease.


----------



## doll (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

i think they have great deals on the baby wipes and food etc, i've definitely noticed the difference in the prices, it used to be more expensive there


----------



## liaconn (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

I've noticed a big difference over the past few days. Also, alot of the reductions are on ordinary everyday items like eggs and bread, which is a welcome change. Supervalu are also doing some brilliant reductions.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

There are differences on a number of items, but some things are still quite expensive in my opinion. Its about time this has happened, does anyone know if theres a list of stores which have been 'converted' and those that have yet to be done?


----------



## liaconn (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

Well, Superquinn certainly hasn't been converted. Most of their reductions take the form of bogofs,(which can often be a false economy. There are very few individual items reduced.


----------



## renno rannes (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

i think all the dublin ones are done and the kildare ones re opened yesterday.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

Sorry, I meant the tesco stores. Many close for 2 days and then re open (relaunch as they say). The ones in Athlone and Roscommon have done so, I was just wondering about throughout the country.


----------



## renno rannes (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*



Smashbox said:


> Sorry, I meant the tesco stores. Many close for 2 days and then re open (relaunch as they say). The ones in Athlone and Roscommon have done so, I was just wondering about throughout the country.




Yeah thats what i ment, they where closed sunday and monday and had opening tuesday.


----------



## Silver2 (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

I personally think Tesco has some neck to be stating how much the were overcharging the Irish consumers..
Us as consumers are now meant to be greatful that the are cutting there prices..and then the print it in black & white how much the were overcharging us and expect us as consumers to be delighted and remain loyal to this group: only in Ireland !!!.


----------



## renno rannes (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

im sure they have not reduced there profits, they have just applied more pressure to the suppliers and can reduce the price. id be suprised if it was them taking the hit.


----------



## Mpsox (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

Wife went in there to get a couple of things last week. We've been buying a baby pasta sauce for around 80p in Sainsburys for the last few months, but never saw it in Tesco's. It was there this time, branded as a "new" product at around €1.80. DOn't believe the hype is all I can say


----------



## Smashbox (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*



renno rannes said:


> Yeah thats what i ment, they where closed sunday and monday and had opening tuesday.


 
Sorry my reply was to liaconn's post, my posting crossed with yours! 

I noticed they have a lot of UK products on the shelves now, as in stuff I could buy when I lived in the UK but havent been able to get in the Republic since.


----------



## becky (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*



renno rannes said:


> im sure they have not reduced there profits, they have just applied more pressure to the suppliers and can reduce the price. id be suprised if it was them taking the hit.


 
+1.

I have noticed a lot of new brands in my local tesco which seem to be cheaper.  

Currently I'm trying to buy as much irish as possible so haven't taken much notice of the prices.  But I do know they had no irish tomotoes the other night.


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

So the general consensus is that Tesco are bad because they reduced their prices but sought to maintain their margin by getting their products cheaper (what business would not do that?) and Superquinn are bad because they still source in expensive Ireland and want to stop running their business at a loss. What a strange thread...


----------



## smiley (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*



Silver2 said:


> I personally think Tesco has some neck to be stating how much the were overcharging the Irish consumers..
> Us as consumers are now meant to be greatful that the are cutting there prices..and then the print it in black & white how much the were overcharging us and expect us as consumers to be delighted and remain loyal to this group: only in Ireland !!!.



Eh..hello...what about Dunnes?, Musgrave-Supervalue?, Superquinn?? etc etc....they are all equally guilty! They were all at it.


----------



## sandrat (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

Tesco in Portlaoise and Tullamore made the change the weekend just gone. I don't like the way they moved everything in the store in order to do it but some stuff is definately cheaper.


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*



smiley said:


> Eh..hello...what about Dunnes?, Musgrave-Supervalue?, Superquinn?? etc etc....they are all equally guilty! They were all at it.


 Guilty of what?


----------



## roker (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

Because the Cork people have too far to go to the north, I suppose we will have to wait.


----------



## smiley (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*



roker said:


> Because the Cork people have too far to go to the north, I suppose we will have to wait.



You're all loaded down there in Cork anyway!! I think the Tesco change for good is going to stop on the Cork border  lol


----------



## Odea (23 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*



Purple said:


> So the general consensus is that Tesco are bad because they reduced their prices but sought to maintain their margin by getting their products cheaper (what business would not do that?) and Superquinn are bad because they still source in expensive Ireland and want to stop running their business at a loss. What a strange thread...


 
But aren't we all being asked to take a 5% cut to help the economy or is this only for the plebs?


----------



## Purple (23 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*



Odea said:


> But aren't we all being asked to take a 5% cut to help the economy or is this only for the plebs?



If wages drop by 5% then people become more price sensitive and so shops have to drop their prices to compete. As one of their major costs, wages, had dropped they will be better able to do this.  Chasing price increases with wage increases is one of the major reasons that we are in this mess. Remember that money has no intrinsic value; it is simply the measure of the wealth of a nation. Increasing money supply doesn't make us richer it just means that we have to pay more for the same goods (the goods are worth the same but the money is worth less).


----------



## Lilly2099 (23 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

Im delighted to be getting better prices on goods wherever they are from! Why would I buy Irish when I have to pay higher prices. If I can get a better deal buying English Mayonnaise over Irish Maynonnaise when it tastes the same why would I pay more for the Irish brand? Pity about us all if the store needs some things moved around sure is change not good??! The price on items such as dog food, razors, deodrant, washing powders and some baby products has gone down dramatically. Im happy to be a Tesco Customer!


----------



## Nutso (23 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

I have noticed some Irish products I usually buy missing from the shelves, which is quite disappointing.

I also noticed a significant price difference in Listerine mouthwash - approximately a year ago, this was about €7; then a few months ago was reduced to €5.19 and is now available for €3.55 - makes me wonder what the margin was when it was selling at €7!

I also noticed that a 6 pack of 2L water @ €3.70 was more expensive than buying the same product in single bottles @ €0.55/bottle.  You really need to keep an eye on their pricing for multiple packs.


----------



## sally (23 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

It's great that tesco are bringing down prices, however, there is still a long way to go before there is a price parity with mainland UK, prices there are still far cheaper, operating costs in Ireland for tescos are only approx 5-6% more than in the UK, but Tesco Irelands pricing is still higher than that.  My understanding is that they are dropping a lot of Irish Brands, in order to import UK Brands, meaning less orders for Irish food manufacturing, which in turn may lead to more job losses for the Irish Market.  Look a little closer at tescos pricing, look beyond the marketing hype.  We are still being charged too much.  If tescos can do price parity with Euro and Sterling with their clothing range then surely they can do it with their foodstuffs, only then will be be getting the best deal!  That's my two cents for the day!


----------



## Maguire (23 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

Anybody read the grocery survey from NCA? Saw it is the Metro this morning. Some good reading - http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/N...leases/Biannual_grocery_survey_July_2009.html


----------



## mcaul (23 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*



sally said:


> . My understanding is that they are dropping a lot of Irish Brands, in order to import UK Brands, meaning less orders for Irish food manufacturing, which in turn may lead to more job losses for the Irish Market. Look a little closer at tescos pricing, look beyond the marketing hype. We are still being charged too much. If tescos can do price parity with Euro and Sterling with their clothing range then surely they can do it with their foodstuffs, only then will be be getting the best deal! That's my two cents for the day!


 
From what I see, very few Irish made product has been dropped. Tesco know this is a sensitive issue. But you also need to know what brands are really "irish" - Jacobs biscuits are no longer made here and neither are many other "irish" goods such as Lyons Tea, Hb Icecream (excluding the traditional lines) etc etc.

Price parity can be done on clothing as the margins on clothing are very substantial, whereas the margins on food is low in comparison. Tesco make money through selling huge volumes.


As for previous prices being so high - this is the distributor factor. Most retailers despise having to use an irish distributor for goods originating across the irish sea. It adds about 20% - 30% to products which is naturally passed on to consumers. - Deleting this unnecessary cost means about 18% - 25%  savings on products!


----------



## SlurrySlump (24 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*



Mpsox said:


> Wife went in there to get a couple of things last week. We've been buying a baby pasta sauce for around 80p in Sainsburys for the last few months, but never saw it in Tesco's. It was there this time, branded as a "new" product at around €1.80. DOn't believe the hype is all I can say


 
I think that a lot of their "value" product that was sold using a white label has been re branded with a colourful wrapper. I also think that they are playing around with sizes. I have come across very odd sized canned and packaged goods with odd pricing.


----------



## mro (24 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

My local tesco store has dropped loads of irish goods. I stopped going there as i couldnt find the brands that i wanted all the shelf space had been taken over by tesco or low quality goods. 
I had to go there yesterday (as Lidl didnt have some stuff i needed) which was my first time since they did the 'change for good' and saw 4 shelves of the same tesco sun cream....if that isnt taking shelf space from other products (non irish) i dont know what is!!

Interesting in the indo this morning about how the comsumers are losing out as the big stores cream it


----------



## jaycen (24 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

Don't want to get into the whole Tesco are evil or not thing but I've always shopped there and my weekly bill has dropped significantly since they changed (down from average €130 to €900 (I haven't changed brands etc), money is tight so I'll be staying with them.


----------



## LLDLY (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

They weren't the only ones, see how Dunnes and Super Value followed suit.


----------



## Deelite (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: Tesco prices*

Has anybody else noticed Tesco increasing their prices over the past 3 - 4 weeks.  I've noticed their fresh noodles increased from 1.09 to 2.39 and their stir fry vegetables increased from 1.79 to 2.29.


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Sep 2009)

Yes I agree with Deelite about the increases. Our local Tesco was "done over" about 6 weeks ago. The changes took a couple of weeks where the whole shop was a mess and the whole layout changed. Good price reductions followed of many items.

Now they are creeping back up again on a weekly basis. It appears the reductions are only a tempory game


----------



## SlugBreath (28 Sep 2009)

Yes and come late October or early November they will have a pre Christmas sale reducing the prices back down to the way they were a couple of weeks ago. Clubcard points vouchers must be due soon.


----------



## roker (28 Sep 2009)

Seems that we will have to wait for the Cork = Swansea ferry down here. The ferry terminal is about the same distance as the nearest Tesco's.


----------



## smiley (28 Sep 2009)

I haven't noticed this at all. The usual basket of items I buy has not gone up in price.


----------

